# Virtual Jackson Soloist Builder



## Zoltta (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry if this was posted but i havnt seen it around. I know there are tons of V-RG builder forums but i think this one is quite better

Soloist Custom Shop


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mrp5150 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr. S (Jun 12, 2008)

this as a seven would be


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 13, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> this as a seven would be



yes, yes it would


----------



## F1Filter (Jun 13, 2008)

What I thought this years "Snowblind" soloist limited run should have looked like. Maple fretboard with pearloid binding and logo. 

An idea I had was to get Seymour Duncan to make a white version of their Blackouts exclusively for this gtr, and call it the "Whiteout" soloist limited run.


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to the JCF Custom Shop

You can also build Death Kellies, Vs etc.


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 13, 2008)

+ another string...


----------



## Spinedriver (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd buy it....


----------



## tmcarr (Jun 15, 2008)

KillForGod said:


>



Do you know where you can get LSRs now? Their website says they are not in production right now...


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## amonb (Jun 15, 2008)

Spinedriver said:


> I'd buy it....



I like it!


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 15, 2008)

all it needs is to be 28.625", 27 frets and a slant neck single like a caparison, and id pay jackson prices


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## FYP666 (Jun 16, 2008)

F1Filter said:


> What I thought this years "Snowblind" soloist limited run should have looked like. Maple fretboard with pearloid binding and logo.
> 
> An idea I had was to get Seymour Duncan to make a white version of their Blackouts exclusively for this gtr, and call it the "Whiteout" soloist limited run.



That is a great idea!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 16, 2008)

these are fucking cool. keep them coming.


----------



## Crazy German (Jun 16, 2008)

I came up with this which im quite fond off.


----------



## adz87 (Jun 16, 2008)

just made this and though it worked really well!


----------



## Pablo (Jun 17, 2008)

Just to prove that I'm a boring old fart, here's what I'd get... with a scalloped neck, obviously


----------



## Shawn (Jun 17, 2008)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Brendan G (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Hcash (Jun 18, 2008)

Anthony, you're my favorite person...


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jun 18, 2008)

The first guitar I bought with my own money was a Charvel Spectrum in this colour. Great guitar with cool electronics...stupid trem tho (for the Jackson / Charvel freaks that know that guitar).


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Thomas (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## shredder777 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Anthony (Jun 18, 2008)

Hcash said:


> Anthony, you're my favorite person...







shredder777 said:


>



That is awesome!

*MAJOR NSFW*

http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/6772/goatrc2.png


----------



## Thomas (Jun 19, 2008)

Anthony said:


> *MAJOR NSFW*
> 
> http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/6772/goatrc2.png


Holy fucking shit!


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jun 19, 2008)

When I saw the graphic option I went crazy...





That's my friend as a baby, acting really excited XD I had the picture on my harddrive for some reason.





For some reason I had a picture of a baby pig smelling a basketball *shrug*





That was Dr. Seuss's asian propaganda during WWII. 





Cause nothing is more metal than giant isopods. Except...





I just realized this one doesn't have a pickup XD but nothing is more metal than a kitten.

Nothing.


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 20, 2008)

That Dr Seuss one is actually pretty badass dude.

Anthony, you're fucked up. 

Although I must say the anus/pickup placement is rather well done.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 20, 2008)

this is my dream axe, just a carved top.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 21, 2008)

Mighteh taigurrr


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 21, 2008)

Im so tired I might have posted these twice, who knows. tell me what you think guise!!

If anyone can show me how to post them like the rest of you mo fo's that would be greatly kind of half arsedly appreciated.


----------



## blackseeds (Feb 6, 2010)

damn this won't work for me somehow even though i installed that player -.-


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it's been removed or something, it was a while ago that this thread was made about it, so it might not be up.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice thread dump.

The nazi's at JCF made you get a "premium" account for features such as this, 20 bucks a month or something crazy like that. Just use kisekae guitar builder


----------



## freeguitarist (Mar 31, 2011)

I have used Liquid Pixel's Custom Generator - the Soloist series as it is the only one I can find. (I plan to purchase the full generator soon!) 

But yes - here is one of my designs; Jackson Soloist "DX200";





Seeing as I would like it to have gold hardware, Licensed FR bridge, neck binding, gold plated Jackson logo, gold EMG 85/neck and 81/bridge, quilted maple body,ebony fret board, 24 frets - how much do think it would come too?


----------



## vanhendrix (Apr 1, 2011)

In your wildest custom guitar dreams you still envision a licensed floyd?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, what an epic couple of necro-bumps 

Still, here are some I did on Kisekae since the JCF link no longer seems to work.







My "Soloist Jr."






And the X2N-loaded beaut.






My white Rhoads






And the "Tele-Rhoads" (don't ask what was going through my mind)


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys. Guess what I just found.

JC Ribas Custom Guitar Generator


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 2, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Hey guys. Guess what I just found.
> 
> JC Ribas Custom Guitar Generator



I LOVE YOU!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 2, 2011)

Will they ever make one of these for ESP?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Kavnar (Apr 2, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


>



Dude I designed pretty much this exact same guitar when I tried it out. Only difference was I had a hard tail bridge and no inlays.


----------



## espman (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Dvaienat (Apr 2, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Hey guys. Guess what I just found.
> 
> JC Ribas Custom Guitar Generator


 
Using this - how do you save the image of the guitar you created?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 2, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> Dude I designed pretty much this exact same guitar when I tried it out. Only difference was I had a hard tail bridge and no inlays.



Great minds think alike?


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 2, 2011)

Another new one from me:


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 2, 2011)

I tried, but I can't take these Roswell seriously.


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 2, 2011)

Andromalia said:


>





Classy. Missing a couple of frets and a string though.


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 2, 2011)

I do like a nice firebird now and again.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 2, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> And the "Tele-Rhoads" (don't ask what was going through my mind)


 
I'm guessing "you know what would be fucking awesome? A Tele-Rhoads."

And you were right.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 3, 2011)

MOAR JACKSON!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 3, 2011)

NatG said:


> Using this - how do you save the image of the guitar you created?



Press PrtScrn > Ctrl+V in MS Paint > Upload to photobucket > Profit.


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 3, 2011)

Silverburst!






Fr00tburst!


----------



## espman (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## freeguitarist (Apr 3, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Hey guys. Guess what I just found.
> 
> JC Ribas Custom Guitar Generator



DUDE! I FUCKING LOVE YOU! 

We need to keep this low profile though or JFC will come down on top of us like a ton of shit...


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh yeah. Shhh everyone!


----------



## freeguitarist (Apr 3, 2011)

vanhendrix said:


> In your wildest custom guitar dreams you still envision a licensed floyd?



Because - FR owns - I always like to drop the bar every now and then so it helps keep it in tune - its what they were designed for in the first place?


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 3, 2011)

He means why would you go for a LICENSED floyd rose on a 3000$ custom jackson.


----------



## freeguitarist (Apr 4, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> He means why would you go for a LICENSED floyd rose on a 3000$ custom jackson.


 
Oh right - not sure Oo?

A friend just told me put that haha, but any floyd rose would do.


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 4, 2011)

The problem with most licensed FR systems is that they're made of inferior metal to say, an OFR or an Edge Pro. I'd go for something MADE by Gotoh, Schaller or Floyd Rose myself.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 4, 2011)

Both of these as a seven.


----------



## VigierUSA (Apr 4, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm guessing "you know what would be fucking awesome? A Tele-Rhoads."
> 
> And you were right.


+1!! I'm also loving all the pointy purple axes in this thread


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 4, 2011)

Like this?


----------



## freeguitarist (Apr 4, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> The problem with most licensed FR systems is that they're made of inferior metal to say, an OFR or an Edge Pro. I'd go for something MADE by Gotoh, Schaller or Floyd Rose myself.



Yeah - what I meant was an official FR made my FR not a licensed one lol


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 4, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Hey guys. Guess what I just found.
> 
> JC Ribas Custom Guitar Generator





I was looking for these generators for some time now


----------



## Nile (Apr 4, 2011)

thank you!!!


----------



## Nile (Apr 4, 2011)

in 6 and 7 string


----------



## Trembulant (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## espman (Apr 4, 2011)

^ The first one just made me realize how epic a multiscale Rhoad's would be 
Just might have to build one of those as some point........


----------



## simulclass83 (Apr 4, 2011)

If this had the RG shape...It would be semi perfect. 




other specs to put not shown:
7 stringer
Lo Pro 7 
BKP
no pickup bezels
maybe ALL white hardware...if thats possible
you get the idea


----------



## misingonestring (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't get to the site


----------



## Nile (Apr 4, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> I can't get to the site


 JC Ribas Custom Guitar Generator
try that


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Edika (Apr 4, 2011)

So much awesome in this thread! I wish the builder had a 7 string option!

Here's what I came up for a warrior and would love it in 7!


----------



## freeguitarist (Apr 6, 2011)

Edika said:


> So much awesome in this thread! I wish the builder had a 7 string option!
> 
> Here's what I came up for a warrior and would love it in 7!


 
I'm not one for Warriors BUT as a seven this would be pretty fucking sick!


----------



## VigierUSA (Apr 6, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Like this?


YES! I love me some purple warrior action - and the gold hw... well done!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Nile (Apr 6, 2011)

Suppose it would be forged for black metal?


----------



## freeguitarist (Apr 6, 2011)

I have made more! \m/

Ignore the obvious model names - just wanted to briefly name them - I really can't be bothered to name them something special...






Soloist SLS2X






King V-BWX






Kelly RBX200

And my OTHER dream guitar - t'is a variation of my earlier post - the "DX200"


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 7, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Fr00tburst!



Oh yes.  Needs another string though imo


----------



## freeguitarist (Apr 8, 2011)

Nile said:


> Suppose it would be forged for black metal?



Noice.


----------



## Shanster695 (Apr 8, 2011)

I present...inverted sunburst!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm boring.






EDIT: lol @ forgetting to add knobs. Guess I'll have to switch pups with TELEKINESIS!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2011)

More boringness, this time with knobs.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2011)

I think I'm addicted to this site.

Koa King V:







Fuck yeah walnut:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## nosgulstic (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## devolutionary (Apr 9, 2011)

No doubt I'll be deemed boring, but I like simplicity. Granted, two volume with cap switches may not be the definition of simplicity for most, but I do like to mess around with tone a little. This is a definite 6 though.


----------



## powergroover (Apr 10, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


>



"design a charvel contest" winner
lol


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 11, 2011)

I cant get the site to work unfortunately. 

"
*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request..."


----------



## Osiris (Apr 11, 2011)

this with an RG body and an ESP cockstock would be cool


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Apr 13, 2011)

liked it until i found out you cant get lots of pickup colors. V-RG for me haha although, im coming from jemsite so im bias


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 13, 2011)

Doppelgänger!


----------



## SeanWolf (May 7, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5697333834/in/photostream

Periphery was Yes!


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 7, 2011)

built for death metal? i think yes


----------



## Curt (May 7, 2011)

i'll take 2!


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 7, 2011)

wont let me put images on the guitar anymore -_-


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 8, 2011)




----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 8, 2011)

those are nice as hell but i dont like thrash metal so theyre not my thing


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 8, 2011)

typical punk guitar (not mine though, i dont like strats)






and a tribute to my favorite movie ever. dont you make fun!!!


----------



## Bigfan (May 8, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> and a tribute to my favorite movie ever. dont you make fun!!!
> ]


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 8, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


>



The actual graphic looks really cool on the guitar, don't like the headstock graphic or the hieroglyphic inlays though.

And of course you got the bridge, pickups and fret number right too.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 8, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> built for death metal? i think yes



This is just fucking awesome. Really, really stunning.

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 8, 2011)

much appreciate  and i wasnt huge onthe headstock OR the inlays either but i felt i had to put something. and id kill for that natural one i posted in 7 string form. that was my dream guitar (i love scarred wood. and dead trees)


----------



## onefingersweep (May 13, 2011)

Great tool! 

This would be my cheesy shredmachine


----------



## Andromalia (May 13, 2011)

Tachikomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 15, 2011)

its peewees playhouse!!!!!!!

someone said that they cant take even the most cool roswell seriously. try taking this one serious!!!


----------



## blister7321 (May 15, 2011)

id play it


----------

